

How the FCC can justify regulating U.S. internet - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2846459/opensource-subnet/how-the-fcc-can-justify-regulating-u-s-internet.html

======
stevep2007
An ugly word – regulation – but it made the internet fast and inexpensive in
South Korea and elsewhere. Now ranked No. 17 in the world and sinking, the
U.S. needs a remedy.

Understanding the background of net neutrality, which is often described as
tearfully boring, isn’t the exclusive domain of policy analysts and
regulators. Here’s the short form version, explaining the tall poles holding
up the tent of net neutrality.[http://goo.gl/tudwWe](http://goo.gl/tudwWe)

